# Sticky  New Users > START HERE!



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome to OGF!

If you've just registered but still can't post, the email address you registered with was sent an email including a link that verifies your address and account. *You must click on this link to activate your account!* If you didn't get the activation email, then please PM any OGF staff member and we will gladly resend the email.

If you would like to review our site/forum rules, then you may do so by clicking here.

Again, welcome to Ohio Game Fishing, and we look forward to reading your reports! If you have any questions or concerns, feel free to PM one of our staff members.

Thanks and we hope you enjoy the site,

OGF Staff


----------

